# Between the bunnies



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

[align=center]
Between the Bunnies
[/align]




[align=center][/align]




[align=center]Well welcome to my little blog of this forum!! It's been a while, but the news will keep comig! I hope you like my bunnies!![/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=left]First of all, I'd like to say that I was recently searching for bunny pictures on the internet and I have to say this is the best one I have found so far!![/align]



[align=left][/align]










[align=left]Isn't that cute??[/align]



[align=left][/align]



[align=left]Ok besides that Sungura (remember her??) Has had 7 new bunnies![/align]



[align=left]But there is a down side to that because one of them didn't make it and was sent to the raindbow bridge....[/align]



[align=left]Here is an old photo of them. (Since they are all walking around now)[/align]



[align=left]



[/align]



[align=left]And guess who is the father?? Not Mr. Mocha, but Bugs! Bonding between Sungura and him went well....[/align]



[align=left]But anyways, here is Mr. Bugs so you can see the resemblance between him and his babies!![/align]



[align=left]



[/align]



[align=left]Cute?? I know!! He looks like he's posing!![/align]



[align=left][/align]



[align=left][/align]



[align=left]Well more next tme on,[/align]



[align=center]
Between the Bunnies
[/align]


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww,I love Mr. Bugs!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats on the babies! They're very cute, but I have to ask. Did you bond an unneutered male with an unspayed female? Did you know that female rabbits can get pregnant immediately after they give birth, and that frequent pregnancies like that are bad for her health?

I'm hoping that you used the word "bonding" in a different way than we usually use it here.:?


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

Why Thank Ya!

Mr Bugs Says:




> Well, I know I am cute! And I am glad you think so too!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

No, we let her wait for a while. <33 and I just used that word. =)


----------



## picklezon (Jul 18, 2006)

cute :bunnyheartare you keeping all the babies?


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

We are planning to give some away <3 (WHEN THEY ARE READY) by we will keep one <33


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cute babies. If I were you, I'd do some checking up on the families before you "give them away". Nine times out of ten, the families who adopt them will either end up surrendering them to shelters or neglecting them :?


----------



## picklezon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Very cute babies. If I were you, I'd do some checking up on the families before you "give them away". Nine times out of ten, the families who adopt them will either end up surrendering them to shelters or neglecting them :?


 

oooh i dont like those odds.. that is so sad!! and unfair!:sad::sosad


----------



## picklezon (Jul 18, 2006)

btw is do you know which one you're keeping.. and the name... keep us updated!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

We won't exacyly 'check up" on the people we will give the baby bunnies to, but we will make sure they are good pet owners and won't neglect there baby! <3



Yes, I will keep you updated as soon as we get the info!


----------



## Spring (Jul 19, 2006)

Also, I know this sounds a bit on the discrimination side, but shy away from selling them to someone who is going to be the main caregiver thats under10 (approx?). I knowfrom personal experience that the childwill loose interest at some point or another. It's perfectly fine to sell to someone with kids, just talk to the parents, not the kids. The parents needs to be 100% commited to the work and the needs of the rabbit. It's not fair, nor right to leave a living thing in the hands ofa child that might loose interest.

Also, just make sure the rabbit is clearly being sold as a pet, not to go to someone dinner table!

They sure are darlings!  Great first post too!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes that's true, I don't want my bunnies to be lunch for someone!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

[align=center]More from....[/align]
[align=center]Between the Bunnies[/align]
[align=left]Well guys, not that much news in the bunny box, but Midnight is getting a new owner! He's one of Sungura's first batch of bunny babies. Yes, the(soon to be)owner is older than ten, and by the way committed to bunnies. He lost a bunny so decided to have a new one....[/align]
[align=left]We will miss Midnight though because he has a high personalitly, and almost the leader of the 'herd' Lol.[/align]
[align=left]Anyways, a couple of days ago I was hangin around with Strom (nick named Dot for the white spot on his nose)[/align]
[align=left]Here is the interveiw: [/align]
[align=left]


> Me: Hey Stormie, what'sup?:





> [/align]
> [align=left]Storm: Nothin Much Tanya, what's sup on your terms??[/align]
> [align=left]Me: Oh nothing, want a carrot??[/align]
> [align=left]Storm: Sure why not??[/align]
> ...


[/align]
[align=left]He had some stuff to do, so if I remembe, I will continue this later [/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2006)

How many times have you bred Sungura? Just 2?

That's so great that you've found homes for him!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 21, 2006)

Well I just wanted to update again because I have a good amount of news...

and here is... 


[align=center]
Between the Bunnies
[/align]

[align=left]As a matter of a fact I am building/ purchasing items for the new rabbit hutch! I am very excited because I am reciving help from a pro builder! YES!! More space for my bunnies since I am expanding the family![/align]

[align=left]Well with the news with the guy wanting Midnight has all changed, he decided he wnted Storm, my baby =(! It's alright, even though I got attached to him he had to get a home, and if he didn't I promised him that hed be mine <3 But he was dropped of to his new owner today in the morning![/align]

[align=left]I've been looking around and the rabbit breed I am growing to love more is the beautiful Dutch! I personally LOVE the boys of hh2420! Very beauftiful and C.U.T.E!![/align]

[align=left]It's great that I am soon starting a website specifically for my babies! If all does not go well, and plans change, be prepared to be notified! But I think everything will go great.[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]Can't wait to see more breeds of bunnies, and the cuteness filled in this world! <33[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left](p.s) don't forget to check out my other blog (and leave me a comment ) by clicking here[/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2006)

Awww, sorry about him wanting your baby  I love dutches too. Unfortunately, they're just not big enough for my liking, but other than that, they're gorgeous and quite sweet! I love them!


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2006)

Aww.thanks (again) for the compliments! 

I sure do love my dutches too! I juststopped bya breeder today (I always drive by on my way home from work) and she had one dutch girl, light brown/gold in color. I wanted to take her home so badly! 

How many bunnies is too many  Its hard to stop!

How are the babies? Wish I could take one of them too!

-Haley


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Jess_sully, if you like the markings of a dutch but on a big rabbit, what about the vienna marked flemmish? They are really neat . There were some for sale not long ago here and they were white and fawn, and marked just like dutch bunnies.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 22, 2006)

[align=center][shadow=green]Pictures of Midnight on Between the Bunnies[/shadow][/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]I can't really type cuz she's on my lap! more soon![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Ok, so I put her away. Today we checked what gender she was, and so far she's leaning towards a girl. I'm unsure still. But for now I will say she's a girl... [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]So Sungura and her babies were moved to the big (old) kennel, until we are finished with the new kennel, and I have just put Midnight back. I felt that I needed to spend time with her ince she's shy around humans. =)[/align]
[align=center]So All went well, she slept in my lap, and we had some fun outside. [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Well, I don't have much news except I am getting my bunnies a play pen from petsmart, and thisis what the playpen looks lik. <3[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]That's just for when they are playing together, and just for fun![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]More news soon on[/align]
[align=center]Between the Bunnies![/align]


----------



## Spring (Jul 22, 2006)

Aww, cute!

How old is the litter?


----------



## Bunni (Jul 24, 2006)

This litter... 2 monthes and a couple weeks (better check the calendar!)

They are soo big <33


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww! Eight week old babies are my favorite age. They're finally starting to mature and get their own personalities then, aw. Still have a lot of growing to do, though.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup they do! I am a proud rabbit owner! The new hutch should help us out alot! They all need a better, and not to mention roomy home!


----------

